# Burton Cargo Pants Sig Fit Sizing



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

small in midfit if you are very lean. burton pants fit incredibly stupidly weirdly

[ame]https://vimeo.com/143352023[/ame]


----------



## boarding4life (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I am pressed for time and had to make a decision. I went for the XS Sig fit. Do you reckon the waist might be too small or be too baggy? I am a pretty lean guy. But as I said my trousers jeans are all waist 28 but tape measure around my waist is around 31.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

boarding4life said:


> Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I am pressed for time and had to make a decision. I went for the XS Sig fit. Do you reckon the waist might be too small or be too baggy? I am a pretty lean guy. But as I said *my trousers jeans are all waist 28 but tape measure around my waist is around 31*.


It's a conspiracy by the garment industry to help delusional, lard ass 'Muricans maintain the illusion that we're not getting old & fat! 

Measure the waist of those jeans. Bet they're closer to 30-31" than they are 28"!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I quite like the sig fit I wear small since my waist is close to 29 ish.
They fit good with 30 inch inseam.
I do use a belt wearing size small.
I had mid fit and it was just way too tight on my thighs. I weight 150lbs at 5'7 so pretty standard.
The other thing is the mid fit I had issues pulling the pants over my boots because of my calfs and the Salomon F3.0 has a lot of material around the upper portion of the boot.


----------

